# Crear diagrama de fuerza y de control para motores



## yorjan (Jun 1, 2009)

existe algun programa (software) el cual pueda crear diagramas de fuerzas y de control para motores trifasico por ejemplo?


----------



## rash (Jun 1, 2009)

AutoCAD Electrical, éste te podría servir?....

..saludos


----------



## Hunterex (Jun 1, 2009)

Que tal amigo! rash tiene razon, autocad electrical es muy bueno! Pero es muy extenso y debes tener alguna capacitacion previa, yo recomiendo microsoft visio 2007, ya que es mucho mas sencillo y amigable, aunque no descarto del todo al autocad electrical pues es mas profesional, de todos modos prueba ambos y tendras tu propia opinion...


----------

